# plecos



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful pleco tank!
how large is it?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

*more*


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Edarion said:


> Beautiful pleco tank!
> how large is it?


they are in a 25G for now until i get my 140g plywood done. then they will be put in my 150g with all my other plecos and 19 clown loaches, and my bigger fish in the 140g ply.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow they are beautiful, I especially love the black spotted one (post 2, pic 1) and the green stripped one (post 6, pic 2-4)


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Jay, in some photos, the L200, l202, L91 looks to have ich or some sort. But in later photos, they have none. Just to be caution, you should check them closely...


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> Jay, in some photos, the L200, l202, L91 looks to have ich or some sort. But in later photos, they have none. Just to be caution, you should check them closely...


yeah i noticed that too my clown loaches too. treating as we speak


----------

